# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Jumlah Ikan vs Luas Kolam

## stanleyjr.private

Yuk, rekan rekan kita sharing...
--  Jumlah Ikan vs Luas Kolam ?

Mungkin sebagian daripada kita,
ada yg masih bingung, berapakah idealnya
Jumlah ikan, versus Luas kolam.




Image taken :
RSM koi farm, Sukabumi - 2014

Asumsi :
Luas kolam keseluruhan:
L = 4,5 x 3,5 x 1,5
L = 23,625 m2 =  24 m3 

Untuk isi ideal ikan: Uk.25 
> ( 450 x 350 ) : 150 : 25
>  42 ekor

Untuk isi ideal ikan: Uk.35 
> ( 450 x 350 ) : 150 : 35
>  30 ekor

Untuk isi ideal ikan: Uk.45 
> ( 450 x 350 ) : 150 : 45
>  23 ekor

Untuk isi ideal ikan: Uk.55 
> ( 450 x 350 ) : 150 : 55
>  19 ekor


kurang lebih, ini perhitungannya
bila ada masukan lainnya, monggo..

bila ada yg salah,mohon dikoreksi.
trmkasih

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Stlh topik ini rampung perlu segera di follow up dgn topik gmn caranya disiplin membatasi populasi kolam  :Bounce:

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jhnsone

Namanya nasib cuma punya 1 kolam doank, teori 1 ton per ekor sudah gak berlaku lagi. Punya saya kolam cuma 5 ton, diisi koi 40-60 cm , 26-28 ekor :Becky:  :Becky: 
Masa cuma diisi 5 ekor? Kalo cuma boleh 5 ekor, hehe mending milih gak miara koi sekalian. Telanjur sayang ama koi :Tongue:

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aditya10

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jul2

Luas kolam yg dimaksud apakah termasuk filter? Atau Tanpa filter?

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jul2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dewa Rai 33

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fletchbobby1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## masdian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

